# Hashtag Vapes & VapeCon present Timo ODV at VapeCon 2019



## Silver

*Hashtag Vapes* and *VapeCon *have collaborated to bring you local music sensation and SAMA award winning artist *TIMO ODV* at VapeCon 2019.

*He will be performing live at 11:45 on Saturday 31st of August 2019* at Heartfelt Arena in Pretoria!

Dont forget tickets can be purchased through iTickets SA
https://itickets.co.za/events/431784.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

We are going to have a really good time! Bazinga and Boom!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Oh my word!!!! This is amazing!!!! I Looooove Timo ODV... 

Well done guys 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I spoke to TIMO ODV yesterday and he is very excited for his performance at VapeCon

We are thrilled to have such a talented local musician with us at this special event.
It’s going to be great!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

This dude's music is kiff .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

